

Why Is Firefox Posing as Chromium Faster in Street View? - Aissen
https://vimeo.com/123208846

======
pja
Because Firefox used to crash in the WebWorker code that Google uses on
Chromium. See
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1096492#c21](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1096492#c21)

According to that bug report, it should be fixed in Firefox 38; there’s some
confusion about whether it’s fixed in 36 or not.

~~~
Aissen
Correct. Thanks for the link !

